# Something you lot may find of interest!



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

*Something you lot and everyone else should find of interest!*

Fucking unbelievable the racist comments posted up-my 'favourite' so far someone saying about Birmingham-'I thought I had travelled through a TIME(wtf)tunnel and ended up in Asia'
Have your say!
http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thread.jspa?threadID=5521&sortBy=1&edition=1&ttl=20070211184908


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2007)

It's moderated though so if you're not a racist fuckspud they'll probably ignore your comment.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> It's moderated though so if you're not a racist fuckspud they'll probably ignore your comment.


I find it so wrong-I'm all for free speech but the BBC are posting up such hatefilled propoganda from people that would probably be banned or flamed here  in seconds. Not that many people seem to be disagreeing either.And it's not even a contentious argument about immigration or anything!
This seems the most agreed with comment..
Manchester is rightfully second, as its a very Sucessful big british city, Birmingham is nothing more than a very costly multicultural failure, breeding anti UK culture.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2007)

I've posted a comment but I doubt it will make the screen.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

Another pleasant one..
'Manchester, immigrants have ruined Birmingham!'

Obviously there are no immigrants in other cities 
And obviously immigrants haven't helped make a city due to  setting up businesses, working fucking hard, investing their money ect etc. London would not exist if it were not for immigrants never mind anywhere lese. I can't believe people believe this crap and it's on the BBC and not the BNP website. Again, I guess freespeech and all. 
Another outraged person says that there are so many immigrants in the cities that they feel more at home in France. Err....


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> I've posted a comment but I doubt it will make the screen.


Haven't seen anything new and rational recently.  
I adore Manchester but really really like Birmingham as well. So sick of fellow southern people who roll their eyes and take the piss when they have never been there when I found it a friendly interesting and diverse city with amazing shopping and food. Then again, as someone who is moving to 'The north' this week, found the same reaction from so many southerners-surprise, then sympathy


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Haven't seen anything new and rational recently.



Considering I had a go at the mods and their 'BBC reserves the right to remove racist comments' blurb, I'm not surprised.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Considering I had a go at the mods and their 'BBC reserves the right to remove racist comments' blurb, I'm not surprised.


 Why haven't they removed rascist comments then? I'm not the type to go shouting 'rascist!' constantly but bearing in mind this is what should be an unaggressive and nonrascist website, find what has been posted amazingly unargued with and funded by license payer-ie-us!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 11, 2007)

It's been argued with a little bit if you look for it - they've definitely nixed my comment, though.

There is a _little_ sense at least, in that the consensus of opinion regards London as the second city.  Not that I'd rate it so highly myself.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 11, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> It's been argued with a little bit if you look for it - they've definitely nixed my comment, though.
> 
> There is a _little_ sense at least, in that the consensus of opinion regards London as the second city.  Not that I'd rate it so highly myself.


There certainly are some people of sense with decent viewpoints to be sure but seem outweighed by ignorance and prejudice 
After living in London for five years, I would not rate it second either-somewhere in league two, devision three


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 12, 2007)

For a bit of light relief, I found this slightly amusing:



> Neither is give me LONDON any day.
> 
> Welsh Dragon, *Port Talbot*, United Kingdom


----------

